# Stena HSS Photos



## Gordon71 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just thought i would let the group know that i have added photos of Stena Voyager & Stena Discovery in Belfast to mysite .

Take a look

http://northernirelandtransportphotos.fotopic.net/
http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net
http://northernirelandbusimages.fotopic.net/


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Did you get the photo of the three Stena HSS craft in Belfast together? One appeared in the Stena in house magazine recently.


----------



## Gordon71 (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry no never got a photo of all three was at the docks but had no camera with me


----------

